# Bare Knuckle Black Dog vs. Nailbomb vs. Rebel Yell



## capac (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I wanna go a little more classic with my pickups in my mayones duvell 6 this time. I'm choosing between black dog, nailbomb (alnico probably) and RY. 

I play in Eb/drop C#. Think of tool, gojira, dream theater...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't have experience with the nailbomb or ry but the black dog bridge works really well for gojira esque riffs. the snarling mid voicing gives it a really unique and aggressive voice. Also cleans up really well.


----------



## teqnick (Nov 28, 2017)

Black Dog is th only one here that I actually have no experience with, but I see the rebel yell being able to do what you want just fine. Ever look into the VH2? I got to play the bridge last week , and oh man..first BKP to actually blow me away


----------



## narad (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a black dog 7, and have had both the alnico and ceramic nailbombs. The black dog will do gojira a bit, but it's a bit bright for the tool songs that I know, and it doesn't sound like DT at all IMO. The abombs would be more in the DT territory, and would be passable on the others. So I think either try the RY or VHIIs, or just admit you're trying to span a reasonably wide range of tones (as far as tone snobs go) and prioritize what kind of sound you want. 

When I play on the top strings with the black dog, it's like a proper traditional PAF, moreso than any other BKP I've tried (besides the mules).


----------



## FitRocker33 (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a rebel yell set in my PRS Cu22 and I find them to be quite versatile. They sound awesome for the span between lighter rock to modern metal and they stay pretty tight too.


----------



## capac (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm trying to move away from super death ceramics because they just don't work that well for lower gain tones. I want something that does modern metal well and is a bit more versatile. 

Nazgul doesn't do it for me; too spiky, a bit muddy in my guitar and lower gain tones are... well, not that good. I remember Aftermath being more versatile when I owned one, but the low end was really tiny (too tight maybe?) and high end was just nuts.


----------



## Lemons (Nov 28, 2017)

Based on your description the Nailbombs aren't going to do what you're looking for. The Rebel Yell set is more versatile while still being aggressive so that might do it for you. I haven't tried the Blackdogs but every other vintage/vintage hot Bareknuckle pickup I've tried has been awesome, so I'd say try that one out.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 28, 2017)

I've never tried the Black Dog, but I've had the A-Bomb and Rebel Yell before. I voted for the RY above  it's probably the most versatile bridge pickup I've used and doesn't really sacrifice anything when changing up genres. It's tight and has some snarly mids, but the alnico magnet helps keep it from being too pokey on the top end. It's not terribly hot either, so it stays clear and reacts well to your right hand dynamics as far as cleaning up or getting heavy.

I found the A-Bomb to be too hairy and bloated in the lower mids for modern metal rhythms, though it was cool for lead playing and some rock. The thickness may not be a problem for you being tuned to C# or higher, so I'd say it's a solid option right behind the RY.


----------



## capac (Nov 29, 2017)

Hmmm... guys from BKP told me that rebel yell won't be "heavy enough for what I'm doing. A-bomb or black dog?


----------



## Acme (Nov 29, 2017)

C-Bomb hands down, it's not even a question. From my experience:
- A-bomb - it can get a bit flubby in the low end if we're talking about downtuning
- RY - extremely bright with annoying highs, I wouldn't recommend it at all
- I have a C-bomb in my 6 string Regius for Drop C and open C, it's just perfect. It has enough tightness for the metal tones and enough twang for the rock and clean tones.


----------



## capac (Nov 29, 2017)

Ceramic nailbomb comes stock in John Browne's mayones and his 6 string tone is pretty cool IMO. I don't want something overly bright (like nazgul). I don't think C# is that low...

Black dog or Cbomb?

How are suhr aldrich? Probably a bit to classic for me?


----------



## narad (Nov 29, 2017)

capac said:


> How are suhr aldrich? Probably a bit to classic for me?



Probably similar or less classic than the black dog at least.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 29, 2017)

the aldrich could work if you are willing to do a bunch of tone shaping via pedals or have a very high gain amp.


----------



## penguin_316 (Nov 29, 2017)

This made me laugh^ The rebel yell is very versatile and can do all the way up to death metal, not a maybe, this is a definite. It has a slightly lose character without a boost and low gain, but boosted its very in your face. It has a lot of high mids and highs.

I find Nailbombs to be a bit of a middle ground. 

I haven’t tried the Black Dogs, but I have had the alnico mule set/Aftermath’s/Juggernaughts/Cold Sweats.

The pickups for me that really had a mojo going were the Mules, the Rebel Yells, and the Cold Sweats. These 3 are flexible enough for all genres imo, my mules did feedback a tad under high gain but nothing some gating didn’t clear up.

Juggernaughts are also something to consider, but they do have a low mid quack to them. Can be EQd our easily and also versatile.

I think we get the picture, all BKPs are pretty versatile. That’s why I love them all lol.


----------



## penguin_316 (Nov 29, 2017)

capac said:


> Hmmm... guys from BKP told me that rebel yell won't be "heavy enough for what I'm doing. A-bomb or black dog?


^^^^


----------



## pylyo (Nov 29, 2017)

IMO Abomb is probably the most versatile BKP pickup. Back in the time everyone used it, rock, hard rock and pretty much all kinds of metal. It was really that popular and was awarded many times by numerous magazines...
From my experiences it is perfect for Tool sounds and can totally cover Gojira as well and can even go beyond that into modern metal.

Also, Adam Jones uses hot rodded Duncan JB and Nailbomb is that, kinda hot rodded JB version but a bit tighter and clearer. I loved it in most guitars I had it installed and it was always very versatile. I owned a Rebel Yell numerous times as well and loved it but it's brighter, with highs way more pronounced and with lots of overtones in general. Both can do it but RY will need more tweaking, while Abomb is perfect for that..


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah, I'm afraid yell would sound too bright without enough body to it.


----------



## teqnick (Nov 30, 2017)

with all thats been gone over, a bomb or even a vhII would suit you well. Great versatility and usable tones for what you need. I overlooked the abomb initially because i despised my cbomb, but it's a popular choice for a reason


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

I mean, if i wanted to have a ceramic magnet in Abomb, I could still get it swaped by BKP for some little amount of money.


----------



## TommyG (Nov 30, 2017)

I would also recommend that you give Nick a call at the Axe Palace and get his recommendation based upon the guitar, wood combinations, etc...
I have a Mahogany Schecter C1 Elite and he recommended either Black Dogs for a lower output option or Rebel Yell for higher output.
The Painkiller is the highest output but its not what I was looking for.
I ended up getting the Black Dogs and I really like them. Just because they are lower in output doesn't mean you can't get a good modern metal tone out of them.

I recorded this with Black Dogs...
https://soundcloud.com/tommygiant/know-who-you-are
Best of Luck...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2017)

TommyG said:


> I would also recommend that you give Nick a call at the Axe Palace and get his recommendation based upon the guitar, wood combinations, etc...
> I have a Mahogany Schecter C1 Elite and he recommended either Black Dogs for a lower output option or Rebel Yell for higher output.
> The Painkiller is the highest output but its not what I was looking for.
> I ended up getting the Black Dogs and I really like them. Just because they are lower in output doesn't mean you can't get a good modern metal tone out of them.
> ...


yeah the black dog will absolutely work for modern metal. Personally I think they can do tool/dt esque stuff too. it's a pretty versatile pickup imo.


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

Is it tighter than nailbomb? Nailbomb is supposed to be more aggressive...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 30, 2017)

capac said:


> Is it tighter than nailbomb? Nailbomb is supposed to be more aggressive...



definitely won't be. but that's something that can be made up with boosts and pedals and stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2017)

capac said:


> Is it tighter than nailbomb? Nailbomb is supposed to be more aggressive...


I have no experience with the nailbomb so I can't compare the two. I will say that the 8 string black dog I have is plenty tight and aggressive for death metal/gojira/meshuggah/even tech death, especially if you're going to use a boost with it.


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm using helix anyways . I really liked the super tight and dry feel of aftermath (but it was a bit much so the low end was poopy and high end really shrill). My main high gain presets are 808 into 5150, 3rd party IRs and gate.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 30, 2017)

i loooove the aftermath.

maybe try a cold sweat with a vhii or emerald. or vhii/emerald

that's what a lot of the prog kids are using these days. 

kind of a middle of the road option.


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

I like my pickups to have a little more midrange. Cold sweat sounds too scooped for me in pretty much every situation I've heard it in.

Do they make anything that has a tight and dry feel of aftermath without being so friggin shrill?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 30, 2017)

capac said:


> I like my pickups to have a little more midrange. Cold sweat sounds too scooped for me in pretty much every situation I've heard it in.
> 
> Do they make anything that has a tight and dry feel of aftermath without being so friggin shrill?



use 250k pots in your guitars?
i remember knightbro saying the painkillers were tight and maybe less thrill


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

They are still pretty ice picky, maybe in a different way - not what I'm looking for this time around. I want something that is a bit thicker and a bit smoother in high end.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2017)

capac said:


> They are still pretty ice picky, maybe in a different way - not what I'm looking for this time around. I want something that is a bit thicker and a bit smoother in high end.


The crawler or impulse might work for you if the black dog isn't your thing


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

If impulse have in any way similar character to black hawks, I don't think I'll consider them - black hawks (because of the blade design and everything) sound really unique and I have them in another guitar. 

Crawler is like EXTRA T H I C C.

Abomb, Cbomb, black dog, suhr aldrich (?). One of those pretty much.


----------



## cmtd (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a A-bomb in my skervesen. Probably my least favorite bridge of the BKP's i've tried. As said before, it gets kind of tubby in the low end. I have the guitar in drop-c. Kind of gives me the feeling of an amp with the presence rolled way back.

It is paired with a VHII neck pickup, and that thing is absolutely gorgeous. My favorite neck BKP I've played.


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice. C-bomb vs. Black Dog it is.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 30, 2017)

you should check out the aldrich. they are pretty cheap used. 
can't really go wrong with the c-bomb either. i don't think anyone has ever said they hate the c-bomb


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

I've seen some hatred on C-bomb (claiming the pickup has no body and is shrill). Nothing on black dog though. I can't really find any used Suhr Aldrich for a decent price (disadvantages of living in a small country).

I think I'll just go with C-bomb... and maybe cold sweat (John Browne uses that combo). How is nailbomb neck actually?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 30, 2017)

capac said:


> I've seen some hatred on C-bomb (claiming the pickup has no body and is shrill). Nothing on black dog though. I can't really find any used Suhr Aldrich for a decent price (disadvantages of living in a small country).
> 
> I think I'll just go with C-bomb... and maybe cold sweat (John Browne uses that combo). How is nailbomb neck actually?



my ocd prevents my from mixing pickups except on one guitar for some reason. 
always thought of the nail bombs as a set. it sounds pretty good. i don't like it as much as the aftermath but it sounds good.


----------



## capac (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think I'm getting another aftermath anytime soon . While I like it's character, it's just to shrill.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 1, 2017)

Run from the Cbomb, believe me, there's a reason you just have a vote for it.


----------



## capac (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok, what would be your pick?


----------



## chopeth (Dec 2, 2017)

dunno, mate, just warn you the Cbombs have what you mentioned earlier, shrillness and not cool for solos imo. I really wanted to like it, but after a few months I changed them for warpigs. Very happy now, but bear in mind my guitar was a baritone 7 with SS frets, walnut top and playing in a 5153, so probably the trebblefest wouldn't haunt you.


----------



## capac (Dec 2, 2017)

Mine is a 6 (with SS frets), but it's tuned rather high. Warpig is a bit too much on output and low-end I'm afraid, I prefer more mid-high output pickups.

I'm thinking either black dog or A-bomb then... and VH2 for neck pickup.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 3, 2017)

the output in the warpig is not as high as it seems.


----------



## capac (Dec 3, 2017)

I know that, but even something like SD nazgul (hotter than aftermath) is a bit hotter than necessary IMO. Black dog and nailbomb should be just fine. I'm leaning towards nailbomb (because it's thicker).


----------



## fps (Dec 3, 2017)

Have experience with the C-Bomb and Black Dog. I love the C-Bomb. It has plenty of mids. The *shrill* thing probably depends on the guitar, the guitar it's been in is alder neck thru with mahogany sides and I'd never call it shrill. The guitars in my link were recorded with the C-Bomb. There are two guitarists on there, but the nailbomb definitely comes through. Really amped up sound. I also really like the Black Dog, it's a bit more transparent.


----------



## capac (Dec 3, 2017)

The guitar is kinda bright, especially compared to my les paul. Nice tone and songs btw!


----------



## Snarpaasi (Dec 3, 2017)

RY: Nice saturation, versatile, organic, does very well rock to metal. Darker than black dog partially due to higher output. My favourite pickup atm.
Abomb: Found it very mid-focused quack, as if I had wah on all the time. Not for me. 
Black dog: PAF style pickup, relatively bright with good kind of mid punch, regardless of lower output it's very aggressive.


----------



## capac (Dec 3, 2017)

You guys really seem to like rebel yell . Everyone seems to like black dog as well. The question is; which one is more evil and aggressive? Is rebel yell maybe a bit thin? My guitar is somewhat bright...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2017)

capac said:


> You guys really seem to like rebel yell . Everyone seems to like black dog as well. The question is; which one is more evil and aggressive? Is rebel yell maybe a bit thin? My guitar is somewhat bright...


snarly and evil is pretty much the hallmark of the black dog. here's some clips I've made with the 8 string version:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d1fw42rqz69lgy7/AABiCZfo-RrGWMThJVrXPaQwa?dl=0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxRUsMAoES/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUz2Kpsgn19/?taken-by=knightbrolaire


----------



## capac (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm just afraid it won't sound good in a super-strat in higher tunings, the same goes for rebel yell and nailbomb. 

As far as the 8 string stuff goes, you probably tune about an octave lower than I do .


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2017)

capac said:


> I'm just afraid it won't sound good in a super-strat in higher tunings, the same goes for rebel yell and nailbomb.
> 
> As far as the 8 string stuff goes, you probably tune about an octave lower than I do .


fwiw a lot of guys like em in lps for dad rock/hard rock on other forums, they should be fine in a higher tuning.


----------



## capac (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah, I'm just worried they would be bright in my guitar . Les paul just has a lot more meat in its tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2017)

capac said:


> Yeah, I'm just worried they would be bright in my guitar . Les paul just has a lot more meat in its tone.


i have em in an ebony topped swamp ashed body 8 string and it's a bright guitar too, but the black dog works well in it. worst case you don't like it and you get the a-bomb


----------



## capac (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't think I can afford to have that happen . Even if I sold the pickup, with shipping costs and all, I'd be making a huge loss - that's why I wanna pick the right one from the start. 

How are other vintage hot pickups BKP offer?


----------



## capac (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm gonna see what I can get used first, and if I don't find anything, I'll go black dog . Thanks for the help.


----------

